# 3 Lush Hauls in november!



## PrettyKitty (Nov 9, 2006)

- 5 Jingle Spells
- 8 Puddy Holly
- 2 Dream On
- 2 Ne Worry Pas
- 2 Wish Upon A Star
- 3 Body Butter Tin
- Silky Underwear
- Coconut deo powder
- SPLL Revival Kit (Olive Branch, Sex Bomb, Dream Cream, Ambrosia, Mange Too)
- Score Four (Dream Cream, Ocean Salt, Lemony Flutter, Imperialis)
- Melting Marshmallow Moments
- Christmas Massage
- Glam Rock (Free)
- Two Timing Tart (Free)
- Rock Star (Free)
- Softy (Free)
- Rainbow Worrier (Free)
- Egg Snog (Free)
- Party On sample
- Lemslip sample
- Emperor of Icecream sample
- Rock Star sample
- Karma sample
- Fresh Farmacy sample






- 6 Bon Bomb
- 2 Uluru
- Blue Skies and Fluffy White Clouds
- American Pie
- AvoJelly






- Bling Crosby (Free)
- Bob (Free)
- Santa's Hat (Huge Honey Bee bath bomb, Bob, Green Wing, Mr. Butterball and Holiday Bar)
- Love Lettuce mask
- Tea & Sympathy


----------



## Nadine (Nov 9, 2006)

OH wow! You have the Santa's hat. Does it really smell of Hiwtk?
I wish we had the body butter tins, they seem so handy!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 9, 2006)

*sigh* the wonderful loveliness that is lush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome haul!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 9, 2006)

wow!!!  *mental note: after all the rave i need to try lush!!*


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nadine* 

 
_OH wow! You have the Santa's hat. Does it really smell of Hiwtk?
I wish we had the body butter tins, they seem so handy!_

 
Yes, it smell like Honey Bee! (Honey Bee is like Honey I washed the kids)

The body butter tins are available online and in stores!


----------



## Nadine (Nov 9, 2006)

Not in the Netherlands.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is going to be a perfume round in the UK. Did you know that?
They are making perfume from The Olive Branch, Champagne show shower and Amanodopondo.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 9, 2006)

omg I can't believe someone actually bought that Santa's Hat thing!  It's HUUUGE isn't it??
What are in those tins?  They look cool!  I'm jealous of your amazing haul!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my stars I am so jealous! Awesome hauls! I want a Santa's hat


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nadine* 

 
_Not in the Netherlands.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is going to be a perfume round in the UK. Did you know that?
They are making perfume from The Olive Branch, Champagne show shower and Amanodopondo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes I know, I wanted Snow Fairy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are not sure yet if they will be able to make the 3 scents though.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_omg I can't believe someone actually bought that Santa's Hat thing! It's HUUUGE isn't it??
What are in those tins? They look cool! I'm jealous of your amazing haul!_

 
It's huge but it's like 10 PINK and white Honey Bee!

The tins are for my body butters, so they were empty when I bought them!


----------



## french-dessert (Nov 10, 2006)

very nice u will make me go shopping in lush tomorrow !


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 10, 2006)

i live right next to a lush store but i dont really stop by there often haha

im not much of a bath person... maybe i should be? haha
i love their soaps


----------



## roxybc (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 

 
_ 
- 3 Body Butter Tin
- Coconut deo powder
- SPLL Revival Kit (Olive Branch, Sex Bomb, Dream Cream, Ambrosia, Mange Too)
- Melting Marshmallow Moments
- Christmas Massage






_

 
What is the Coconut powder?  Is it new?  I've never seen it before, the same thing goes for the body butter tins.  Also, wouold you mind explaining what the other things that I quoted from your msg are.  And finally what is that glittery red thing in the bottom of the pic?  How much is that Santa Hat, and can it be smashed up into a bunch of smaller chunks for multiple uses?


----------



## Joke (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow that Santa's Hat is awesome!!!! Great haul!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_What is the Coconut powder? Is it new? I've never seen it before, the same thing goes for the body butter tins. 

Also, wouold you mind explaining what the other things that I quoted from your msg are. And finally what is that glittery red thing in the bottom of the pic? How much is that Santa Hat, and can it be smashed up into a bunch of smaller chunks for multiple uses?_

 
The Coconut deo powder is new since maybe 1 month. You are supposed to use it like a deo, but I'll use it like a dusting powder just for the scent.

The body butter tins are new since 2 weeks! 

The glittery thing is Bling Crosby. It's a glittery Karma bubble bar.

The Santa's Hat was 70$, but it's not available right now because the price wasn't okay. I don't know what will be the price. You can break it, it's like 10 Honey Bee bath, so 10 baths if you like to use a whole bath bomb. I like to use half though, so I'll have enough for 20 baths. 

SPLL Revival Kit is a cute little gift. It's a 45ml Olive Branch, 90g Sex Bomb, 45g Dream Cream, 50ml Ambrosia and 30g Mange Too. It's cute!






Melting Marshmallow Moments is a bath melt. It's moisturizing and smell like cotton candy. 

Christmas Massage is a massage bar. It smell like spicey orange cake! Mmm it's so yummy! I use it like a moisturizer and the scent stay for more than 12 hours!


----------



## Lalli (Nov 12, 2006)

im off to lushhhhhhhh gr8 haul!!!


----------



## Kim. (Nov 12, 2006)

WOW that's a lot of haulage! I'm just curious what is "Silky Underwear
" is it a powder or something?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_WOW that's a lot of haulage! I'm just curious what is "Silky Underwear
" is it a powder or something?_

 
Yes it's a powder! 

Lush description:

The original, gorgeous luxury dusting powder, made to be worn with (or instead of ) your very best undies. This is no ordinary powder, this is to 'talc' as silk is to brushed nylon. It makes your skin feel smooth like silk (satin not tussah, obviously) because we add tiny pieces of coca butter to the cornstarch and china clay which get absorbed into your skin to moisturize it. We then perfume it with soothing vetivert and scandalously sensual jasmine to give you an appropriately luxurious scent.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm jealous of your Santa's Hat!!! I'm trying to wheedle my mother into buying me one.


----------



## loveinexcess (Nov 15, 2006)

Wooooow! That's a great haul.

You have many great baths ahead of you.


----------



## redambition (Nov 16, 2006)

that santa's hat... drool.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 16, 2006)

Why don't you review some of your products instead of just saying "Look how much I bought?"  It would help us out to know what you thought about them!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow, that is QUITE the haul!!! Hope you're enjoying all your new products!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Why don't you review some of your products instead of just saying "Look how much I bought?" It would help us out to know what you thought about them!_

 
Why do you say this when you don't even know if I write reviews? I write them on the Lush forum, MakeupAlley and a french forum, I think that's already enough! 

Sorry but don't look at my posts if you think I'm here just to say 'Look how much I bought'.


----------



## roxybc (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Why don't you review some of your products instead of just saying "Look how much I bought?" It would help us out to know what you thought about them!_

 

Um, yeah that sounded pretty rude! This is the HAULS forum, the whole point of this forum is to post what we bought! There are seperate forums for reviews.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 

 
_Why do you say this when you don't even know if I write reviews? I write them on the Lush forum, MakeupAlley and a french forum, I think that's already enough! 

Sorry but don't look at my posts if you think I'm here just to say 'Look how much I bought'. _

 
I know this is the hauls section, but I figured you would also include a short description or at least your opinion on the products instead of just showing pictures of your stuff.  I searched the Skincare Reviews section and could not find any LUSH reviews you have written. I'm interested in your opinion on the products and would like to have a link to your reviews. Sorry if I sound/sounded rude, I was just unaware this thread is strictly pictures of what you purchased.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 18, 2006)

For NikkiHorror:

You can find my reviews on this website, with lots of pictures:

http://forum.lush.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=66838


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 20, 2006)

I super appreciate it!!!  I'm planning my next LUSH haul tomorrow and this totally helps!


----------



## kelizabethk (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow so jealous! They must know you by name at your store now.


----------



## MACreation (Jan 17, 2007)

WWWOOOOOWW!! How can you afford all that?? I'm in dreamland right now


----------



## noteventherain (Jan 18, 2007)

Am I the only one who is only getting tiny red x's for the pics?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 

 
_





 Am I the only one who is only getting tiny red x's for the pics?_

 
I'm sorry, I removed them because I though nobody would check this thread after 2 months! You can see the pics now!


----------



## MACreation (Jan 29, 2007)

What are some must haves from LUSH? I haven't tried anything, but I can tell this will be my new favorite lemming.


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jan 29, 2007)

I want to try all the candy smelling ones!


----------



## MACreation (Jan 31, 2007)

Me too, I'm really interested in the honey I washed the kids, and maybe the coco bar.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 

 
_What are some must haves from LUSH? I haven't tried anything, but I can tell this will be my new favorite lemming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For me, it's:

- Floating Island
- Big Blue
- Butterball
- Avobath
- Think Pink
- Flosty Gritter
- Temple of Truth
- The Comforter
- I Should Coco
- Sultana of Soap
- Silky Underwear
- American Cream (for the scent)


----------



## MACreation (Feb 5, 2007)

PK, your posts convinced me in getting the following at my 1st LUSH purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Floating Island
- Butterball
- Think Pink
- The Comforter


----------

